# Datagrid exportieren nach Excel



## c0si (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich suche jetzt schon eine weile, wie ich den Inhalt eines Datagrid nach Excel exportieren kann. (Mit Spaltenüberschriften)
Habe bisher nichts gefunden, was mir da weiterhilft.
Hoffe nun auf euch!

Danke im vorraus

c0si


----------



## c0si (19. Mai 2006)

Also, nicht das ihr denkt ich mach nichts. Soweit bin ich gekommen, das ich die oberste Zeile in die Exceltabelle schreiben kann. Hier mal ein auszug aus meinem Code:
__________________________________________________________________

Private Sub Command2_Click()
Dim i As Integer
Dim j As Integer
Dim Book As Object
Dim Sheet As Object
Dim Excel As Object

'Start neue Arbeitsmappe in Excel.
Set Excel = CreateObject("Excel.Application")
Set Book = Excel.Workbooks.Add

' Anzahl der Mappen festlegen
For i% = Book.Worksheets.Count To 2 Step -1
Book.Worksheets(i%).Delete
Next i%

Set Sheet = Book.Worksheets(1)

' Von Datagrid nach Excel schreiben

With DataGrid1

For i = 2 To 5

Sheet.cells(i, 1) = .Columns(1)
Sheet.cells(i, 2) = .Columns(2)
Sheet.cells(i, 3) = .Columns(3)
Sheet.cells(i, 4) = .Columns(4)
Sheet.cells(i, 5) = .Columns(5)
Sheet.cells(i, 6) = .Columns(9)
Sheet.cells(i, 7) = .Columns(10)
Sheet.cells(i, 8) = .Columns(11)
Sheet.cells(i, 9) = .Columns(12)

Next i

End With
_____________________________________________________________________

So nun mein Problem, wo ich nicht weiterkomme:

- Das Datagrid hat natürlich mehrere Zeilen, wie durchlaufe ich Sie und hol mir die Werte aus den einzelnen Columns?
- Gibt es einen Zeilencounter für ein Datagrid?

Meine vorstellung war jetzt das Grid zeilenweise zu durchlaufen und die jeweiligen Daten aus den Columns nach excel senden.
Wo bei der for next schleife jetzt die 5 steht, sollte dann eine Variable rein, in der die Anzahl der Zeilen des Datagrids steht. (Zeilencounter). Die Anzahl der Zeilen kann unterschiedlich sein. Desweiteren kann ich auch nicht den Recordset verwenden, mit dem das Grid gefüllt wird, da ich nicht alle Spalten aus dem Grid in Excel benötige und ich in dem Grid auch noch Filter.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, hab schon gegooglt und weiß nicht weiter!!

Ich benutze übrigens VB 6.

Gruß c0si


----------

